# FITA Target Height?



## fmnnc (Feb 17, 2005)

I've been able to locate the various distances for FITA targets however, is there a specific height from the ground to the center of the target?


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

i think its 1.30 meters, but im not 100% sure. i hope someone with more experience can enlighten us...


----------



## c3hammer (Sep 20, 2002)

It's 135 cm +/- 1/2cm if I'm not mistaken  
There's also an angle range, but I don't remember the exact numbers.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Leighton (Aug 24, 2004)

www.archery.org


----------



## TJ Mason (Mar 25, 2004)

The rules for outdoor target shooting are:

The pinhole (centre of the target) must be 130cm above the ground, plus or minus 5cm.
The target must be leaning back from the shooting line at an angle of between 10 degrees and 15 degrees from the vertical.

Full details in the FITA rule book:
http://www.archery.org/clients/fita...6EA0004E87ED/$File/book2_2004.pdf?OpenElement


----------



## fmnnc (Feb 17, 2005)

TJ Mason said:


> The rules for outdoor target shooting are:
> 
> The pinhole (centre of the target) must be 130cm above the ground, plus or minus 5cm.
> The target must be leaning back from the shooting line at an angle of between 10 degrees and 15 degrees from the vertical.
> ...



*THANK YOU! Exactly what I needed*! :smile:


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

now does that go for the three spot indoor too? Say, to the middle or bottom target? 

The reason I ask, look at the photos posted earlier by someone on the NAA Indoor. All the targets are in the middle of the bale. No one posted their target lower or higher than the others. I know every tournament i've been to, there are always a few strange birds that post either way high or way low.


----------



## opa (Jul 19, 2003)

Straight from the Fita rulebook, see attached image

Opa


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

ahhhhhh, if only I had done my reasurch  

Thanks! Guess that answers that. LOL


----------

